

Ask HN: What are the best marketing resources as a developer running a Startup? - cnivolle


======
quahada
Best resource in my experience is a business cofounder who will do all that
for you.

Marketing is more than just getting the word out, but also who to get the word
out to, want to say, etc. There isn't enough time in the day to really do this
right and write code for your product at the same time.

------
smit
Every startup is different so it's hard to point to resources without knowing
what customer acquisition channels work for you.

